# Kingy Charter Sydney Sat 7th (charter boat!)



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi all,

I know this is not a kayak trip, so apologies for that! But there are some top fish offshore and we've got a trip booked this sat 7th.
Anyone interested PM me if you'd like a day jigging at The Peak or 12 mile, good reports lately.
Bring all your gear, 200 - 250g jigs are the perfect size. Full day, top boat, need 1 or 2 more people (capacity 7). Skipper ONLY jigs for kings and this time of year is best.
Cost will be approx $130 each. Anyone want to find out what jigging is about should come along!

Cheers Dave


----------

